
How We Moved Our API from Ruby to Go and Saved Our Sanity - ot
http://blog.parse.com/learn/how-we-moved-our-api-from-ruby-to-go-and-saved-our-sanity/
======
vinceyuan
tl;dr Results: "We could downsize our provisioned API server pool by about
90%." "the time it takes to run our full integration test suite dropped from
25 minutes to 2 minutes, and the time to do a full API server deploy with
rolling restarts dropped from 30 minutes to 3 minutes. The go API server
restarts gracefully so no load balancer juggling and prewarming is necessary."

~~~
MrBra
You forgot to summarize this, from original thread at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9693743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9693743)

Quoting:

\---

by beat 2 days ago

So if you had to do it all over again, would you write the API from the start
in Go, or would you start with Ruby and transition to Go again?

spimmy 2 days ago

Hard to say. Ruby really did let us move and ship products insanely fast,
without having to sink precious engineering time into boilerplate and standard
libraries. Most startups fail, and it's often because they couldn't move fast
enough. So I don't think it was a bad choice at the time. We were able to do
the rewrite once we had grown up a bit, gotten acquired, hired more engineers,
and had a proven business model that was worth investing in.

\---

